

What to ask yourself when creating a startup - mobitar
http://bitar.io/disruptive-innovation/

======
Eduardo3rd
I think another way to frame this question could be "What are people misusing
excel for at work?" You might be surprised at how many companies are running
all of their business off of excel. You could disrupt a lot of industries by
building something better than excel for them.

~~~
Pitarou
I seem to recall Patrick McKenzie (patio11) put a similar tip in one of his
newsletters.

Any business process that involves people passing around and modifying
spreadsheets is an SaaS opportunity.

